
Ejacs: a JavaScript interpreter for Emacs - mqt
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/11/ejacs-javascript-interpreter-for-emacs.html
======
jmah
Surely he could have picked a better name. "Yegge ejacs in your browser."

~~~
jrockway
_"Yegge ejacs in your browser."_

Ejacs has nothing to do with browsers.

~~~
Hexstream
Ejacs has something to do with Javascript, which has something to do with
browsers.

~~~
twism
True, but I think the purpose of Ejacs is so you can script emacs with
javascript instead of elisp. People always make the mistake of tying
javascript to browsers which is one of the reasons javascript bears the title
"The World's Most Misunderstood Programming Language."

~~~
anewaccountname
I thought the title was "The World's Most Misunderstood Webbrowser Language."

------
pchristensen
His comparison of EmacsLisp and Javascript is pretty helpful (scroll down for
a while).

~~~
tptacek
Thank you for pointing that out. He had lost me long before that part of the
post.

------
mlLK
<http://github.com/bard/mozrepl/wikis/home> is a cool little project I've been
watching on github; it to provides emacs integration, now it's just a matter
of learning emacs. ;_; Here's a neat screencast of it in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v78HRi-J2ek>

